# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  تفسير النصيحة

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( الدين النصيحة ) [ ثلاثا ] ، قلنا : لمن يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم )
قال الخطابي :
النصيحة كلمة يعبر بها عن جملة : هي إرادة الخير للمنصوح له
قال : وأصل النصح في اللغة الخلوص ، يقال : نصحت العسل : إذا خلصته من الشمع . 
فمعنى النصيحة لله سبحانه : صحة الاعتقاد في وحدانيته ، وإخلاص النية في عبادته ، 
والنصيحة لكتابه : الإيمان به ، والعمل بما فيه ،
والنصيحة لرسوله : التصديق بنبوته ، وبذل الطاعة له فيما أمر به ، ونهى عنه ،
والنصيحة لعامة المسلمين : إرشادهم إلى مصالحهم .*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أم علي الغالية : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما رأيكم أخواتي

هل نفرد موضوعا أم نناقش ها هنا 

كيف يكون رد الفعل الإنسان المؤمن الذي يجتهد في ترك الكبر - عندما يقدم له أحد النصح؟
هذا هو رأس الموضوع وتحته بنود كثيرة 
فما رأيكم؟

----------


## حمدونة

ينبغي لمن يكون ناصحًا أن يكون منتصحًا، بمعنى أنّ من يعطي النصيحة لغيره ينبغي أن يقبل النصيحة من غيره، فإذا تحقّق هذا الوصف (الناصح المنتصح) في كلّ أفراد المجتمع المسلم لم يبقَ للكبر مكان في قلوبنا؛ ليصدّنا عن الانتصاح (قبول النصيحة).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ما رأيكم أخواتي
> 
> هل نفرد موضوعا أم نناقش ها هنا 
> 
> كيف يكون رد الفعل الإنسان المؤمن الذي يجتهد في ترك الكبر - عندما يقدم له أحد النصح؟
> هذا هو رأس الموضوع وتحته بنود كثيرة 
> فما رأيكم؟


طرح قيم بارك الله فيه 
أولا فلنحسن الظن في المنصوح ونقول لعل الناصح استخدم أسلوب حاد مع المنصوح ! ولعل الناصح قام بالتشهير وفضح المنصوح أمام الناس !
إذن طريقة الناصح مهمة في عرض النصيحة .
وإن كان الناصح مخطئا في طريقة نصحه فالحق أحق أن يتبع لمجرد ظهوره ، إذن من أسباب رد النصيحة اتباع الهوى .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

موضوع كبير، أرى من الأفضل أن نفرد له موضوعا خاصا .. جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا...
ننتظرُ الصّفحةَ الجديدة: )

----------


## هويدامحمد

أولاتعريف النصيحة
أيها القارئ الكريم اعلم أن النبي قد سمي النصيحة دينا، فَقَاَلَ «الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ» مُسلم 
وجعلها من حقوق المسلمين فيما بينهم، وبايع بعض صحابته على النصح لكل مسلم، فَعَنْ جَرِير بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ «بَايَعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَلَى إِقَامِ الصَّلاَةِ، وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ، وَالنُّصْحِ لِكُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ» البخاري  ، وعدّد جوانب النصح ومجالاته، فَقَالَ «الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ» قُلْنَا لِمَنْ قَالَ «لِلَّهِ وَلِرَسُولِه َولِكِتَابِهِ ِ وَلأَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعَامَّتِهِمْ» مُسلم ، ولكن بسبب قلة الاتباع، وقلة العلم، يرى الواحد منا تجاوزات على حقوق الناس باسم النصيحة، ويشاهد فظاظة وغلظة وشططاً دونما مراعاة لأحكام النصيحة، مع العلم بأن للنصيحة أحكامًا وآداباً تُعرف عند أهل العلم،

ثانياً النصيحة في الكتاب والسنة
أولاً في الكتاب ذكر النصح في كتاب الله في عدد من الآيات معظمها على لسان أنبياء الله عليهم السلام الذين هم أنصح الخلق وأخلصهم، والذين بذلوا جهدهم في نصح أقوامهم فاستجاب لهم قلة وخالفهم الأكثرون قال تعالى على لسان نوح عليه السلام أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالاَتِ رَبِّي وَأَنْصَحُ لَكُمْ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ الأعراف ، وقال تعالى على لسان هود عليه السلام أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالاَتِ رَبِّي وَأَنَا لَكُمْ نَاصِحٌ أَمِينٌ الأعراف ، وقال تعالى على لسان صالح عليه السلام بعد إهلاك قومه فَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تُحِبُّونَ النَّاصِحِينَ الأعراف ، وقال تعالى على لسان شعيب عليه السلام بعد إهلاك قومه أيضاًً فَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالاَتِ رَبِّي وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ فَكَيْفَ آسَى عَلَى قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ الأعراف ، وقال تعالى في موضع آخر عن أصحاب الأعذار الذين تخلفوا عن الجهاد مع رسول الله في غزوة تبوك، وقد عذرهم الله تعالى، فقال عز من قائل لَيْسَ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ وَلاَ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى وَلاَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لاَ يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ حَرَجٌ إِذَا نَصَحُوا لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ التوبة ، قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره «فليس على هؤلاء حَرَج إذا قعدوا ونصحوا في حال قعودهم، ولم يرجفوا بالناس، ولم يُثَبِّطوهم، وهم محسنون في حالهم هذا» تفسير ابن كثير 
ثانياً في السنة وأما النصيحة في سنة رسول فقد مر معنا حديث «الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ» مُسلم  ، وقد اعتنى الشراح بهذا الحديث أيما عناية،  فهَذَا الْحَدِيث مِنْ الأَحَادِيث الَّتِي قِيلَ فِيهَا إِنَّهَا أَحَد أَرْبَاع الدِّين، وَمِمَّنْ عَدَّهُ فِيهَا الإِمَام مُحَمَّد بْن أَسْلَمَ الطُّوسِيُّ رحمه الله وَقَالَ الإمام النَّوَوِيّ رحمه الله بَلْ هُوَ وَحْده مُحَصِّل لِغَرَضِ الدِّين كُلّه فتح الباري 
ولمسلم عَنْ جَرِيرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ «بَايَعْتُ النَّبِّي عَلَى السَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ فَلَقَّنَنِي «فِيمَا اسْتَطَعْتَ» وَالنُّصْحِ لِكُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ»، زاد الطبراني فَكَانَ أي جرير رضي الله عنه إِذَا اشْتَرَى شَيْئًا أَوْ بَاعَهُ، قَالَ لِصَاحِبِهِ «اعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَا آخُذُ مِنْكَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيْنَا مِمَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ فَاخْتَرْ»، وقد اشتهر عنه رضي الله عنه شدة نصحه للمسلمين؛ حرصاً منه على تطبيق هذه الوصية والوفاء بهذه البيعة .
وهكذا كان حال جميع الصحابة الكرام في نصحهم للمسلمين وتناصحهم فيما بينهم وطلبهم للنصح وأَنْصَحَهم كان أبو بكر رضي الله عنه، فقد قال ابنُ عُلَيَّةَ في قول أبي بكر المزني ما فاق أبو بكر رضي الله عنه أصحاب رسول الله بصومٍ ولا صلاةٍ، ولكن بشيء كان في قلبه، قال «الذي كان في قلبه الحبُّ لله عز وجل، والنصيحة في خلقه» جامع العلوم

ثالثاً حكمها
النصيحة عند أهل العلم على قولين
الأول فرض عين قَالَ الإِمَام اِبْن حَزْم رَحِمَهُ اللَّه «النَّصِيحَةُ لِكُلِ مُسّلِم فَرّض» رسالة الجامع ، وذهب الفقهاء إلى أن النصيحة تجب للمسلمين، وقال ابن حجر الهيتمي رَحِمَهُ اللَّه يتأكد وجوبها لخاصة المسلمين وعامتهم وقال الراغب الأصفهاني رَحِمَهُ اللَّه عظم النبي أمر النصح فَقَاَلَ «الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ»، إن النصح واجب لكافة الناس بأن تتحرى المصلحة في جميع أمورهم الموسوعة الفقهية 
الثاني فرض كفاية قَالَ اِبْن بَطَّال رَحِمَهُ اللَّه النَّصِيحَة فَرْضٌ يَجْزِي فِيهِ مَنْ قَامَ بِهِ، وَيَسْقُط عَنْ الْبَاقِينَ وَقَالَ وَالنَّصِيحَة لاَزِمَة عَلَى قَدْر الطَّاقَة إِذَا عَلِمَ النَّاصِحُ أَنَّهُ يُقْبَل نُصْحه، وَيُطَاع أَمْرُهُ، وَأَمِنَ عَلَى نَفْسه الْمَكْرُوه فَإِنْ خَشِيَ عَلَى نَفْسه أَذًى فَهُوَ فِي سَعَةٍ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم انظر شرح مسلم

رابعاالفرق بين النصح والتعيير
قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله «فهذه كلمات مختصرة جامعة في الفرق بين النصيحة والتعيير فإنهما يشتركان في أن كلاًّ منهما ذِكْرُ الإنسان بما يكره ذِكْرَه، وقد يشتبه الفرق بينهما عند كثير من الناس والله الموفق للصواب
اعلم أن ذِكر الإنسان بما يكره محرم إذا كان المقصود منه مجرد الذمِّ والعيب والنقص
فأما إن كان فيه مصلحة لعامة المسلمين خاصة لبعضهم، وكان المقصود منه تحصيل تلك المصلحة؛ فليس بمحرم بل مندوب إليه
وسبب ذلك أن علماء الدين كلُّهم مجمعون على قصد إظهار الحق الذي بعث الله به رسوله ولأنْ يكون الدين كله لله وأن تكون كلمته هي العليا» انظر
الفرق بين النصيحة والتعيير
لذا كان الفرق بين النصح والتعيير كما يلي:
النصيحة تكون في السر، والتعيير يكون في العلن وفي هذا يقول الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله قال الفضيل رحمه الله «المؤمن يستر وينصح والفاجر يهتك ويُعيِّر»، فهذا الذي ذكره الفضيل من علامات النصح والتعيير، وهو أن النصح يقترن به الستر والتعيير يقترن به الإعلان، وكان يقال «من أمر أخاه على رءوس الملأ فقد عيَّره» أو بهذا المعنى انظر الفرق بين النصيحة والتعيير
النصح يكون من المؤمن، والتعيير يكون من الفاجر ونعيد هنا مقولة الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله «المؤمن يستر وينصح، والفاجر يهتك ويعير»، فلهذا كان إشاعة الفاحشة مقترنة بالتعيير، وهما من خصال الفجار، لأن الفاجر لا غرض له في زوال المفاسد، ولا في اجتناب المؤمن للنقائص والمعايب، إنما غرضه في مجرد إشاعة العيب في أخيه المؤمن، وهتك عرضه، فهو يعيد ذلك ويبيده، ومقصوده تنقص أخيه المؤمن في إظهار عيوبه ومساويه للناس، ليدخل عليه الضرر في الدنيا وأما الناصح، فغرضه بذلك إزالة عيب أخيه المؤمن باجتنابه له» انظر الفرق بين النصيحة والتعيير.
الناصح غرضه الإصلاح، والمعير غرضه الإفساد وقد مر في النقطة السابقة أن مقصود الناصح من نصحه الإصلاح وتسديد المسار، وتكميل النقص، وهذا بلا شك قصد شريف يُشكر صاحبه عليه عند الناس، ويؤجر عليه عند الله وعلى الضِّدِّ من ذلك، فإن مقصد المعير هتك الأعراض، وإشاعة الفساد والإفساد، وإيغار الصدور، وتتبع العورات، ولا شك أن هذا من أقبح الذنوب والأعمال عند الله وعند الناس انظر فقه النصيحة .
الناصح يؤدي حقاً واجباً عليه لأخيه المؤمن فهو مأجور على نصحه لأخيه، وأما المعير فهو هاتك لحقوق عباد الله مفرّق لجماعتهم، مفسد لدينهم، وبالتالي فهو آثم عند الله جزاء إيذاء عباد الله بإشاعة الأذى والفاحشة بينهم، والله سبحانه يقول إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ النور.
الناصح يخلو من حظ النفس في الغالب، وأما المعير فغير خالٍ من حظ نفسه ومرض قلبه ذلك لأن الناصح يحب لمنصوحه ما يحبه لنفسه من أفعال الخير، وبالتالي يحرص على ازدياده منها، ولو كان فيها حظ نفس لما أقدم على النصيحة وأما المعير فلا يحب من يريد تعييره، ولا يحب له الخير، بل يرجو له الشر، ولا تخلو مقولته من حظ نفس يدفعه إلى الأذى والإفساد .
هذا والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------

